# Replace harmonics with the resulting tone in finale 2006



## Rob (Mar 17, 2018)

I'm doing a job on an orchestral score in 2006, for compatibility reasons, and need to replace all the strings harmonics with their actual resulting tone. Do any of you know of a script or plugin that can do it automatically? Doing it manually isn't an option as the file is very long... thank you for any suggestion

I'm on windows7/64


----------

